# Convoluted International Speedway



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know why, but I feel the need to use all the available space, which can get convoluted. :tongue:

















:dude:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

lol...well it definitely has the right name. Looks like fun though.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a blast!!


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I took the elevated section down, it is all flat on the table now......but the name remains. LOL! It is a fun track like it is now, but hell to keep up with the car. LOL!










:dude:


----------

